# Dentists in Dubai



## rustysmart (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi All,

My wife is currently undergoing some dental work in the UK which may need some long term care and attention. What are people's experiences of dentists in Dubai, just in case the dental work needs to continue when we arrive in a few months time?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

I use Dr. Haytham Smadi at Lookswoow Clinic in Dubai Mall. He's great. In fact, better than the dentists I've had back home in the US.

Dr Haytham Al Smadi

-md000/Mike


----------



## yoplu (Apr 24, 2012)

If you need stuff done for not much money comparatively then the dentists in Karama are surprisingly professional. They charge more of an honest fee for their services.


----------



## rustysmart (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks for the advice so far, greatly appreciated


----------



## RoxiRocks (Aug 16, 2011)

yoplu said:


> If you need stuff done for not much money comparatively then the dentists in Karama are surprisingly professional. They charge more of an honest fee for their services.


Thanks
How much can one expect to pay for general cleanup?


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

I have been to Al Zahra twice and found them to be very good.


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

I hve been to Drs. Nicolas&Asp ,they are extremely advanced dentally and technically.
I like it there!


----------



## yoplu (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks 

For a general cleanup I think its 150AED.


----------



## RoxiRocks (Aug 16, 2011)

yoplu said:


> Thanks
> 
> For a general cleanup I think its 150AED.



Cheers


----------



## bigdentists (May 22, 2012)

i did not get big problems so i went only for general clean up


----------

